# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Öçüncü kehaneti oluşturma çabası

## bozok

üçüncü kehaneti oluşturma çabası  

*15.07.2007
PressTürk
M. üzbey


AraştırmacığGazeteci Ali Rıza Bayzan, Jeopolitik Dergisiğnde  çıkan "Teo-Politik bir proje olarak Mesih ve Armagedon Kehanetleri" başlıklı makalesinde önemli tespitler yaptı. 

Jeopolitik Dergisiğnde çıkan "Teo-Politik bir proje olarak Mesih ve Armagedon Kehanetleri" başlıklı makalesinde AraştırmacığGazeteci Ali Rıza Bayzan, "Mesihci ve Kıyametçi akımların faaliyetleri, muhatap olan ülkeler açısından bir ulusal güvenlik sorunu oluşturmaktadır" ifadelerini kullandı. 

üçüncü Kehaneti gerçekleştirmek istiyorlar 

Bayzan, yazısındaki "üçüncü Kehanet ve Siyon İnancı" başlıklı bölümde Yahudi ve Protestan Hıristiyanların inancına göre Mesihğin yeniden yeryüzüne gel(ebil)mesi için üçüncü Kehanetğin gerçekleş(tiril)mesi gerektiğini ve Yahudilerin ve Protestan Hıristiyanların bu kehaneti Tanrığnın Kitab-ı Mukaddesğte açıkladığı plan olarak gördüklerini ifade etti. üçüncü Kehanetğin iki koşulu olduğunu yazan Bayzan, bunların İsrailğin vaat edilmiş topraklara (Eretz Israel) ulaşması ve Mescid-i Aksağnın ve Kubbetuğs-Sahrağnın yıkılıp yerine Süleyman Tapınağığnın inşa edilmesi  olduğunu kaydetti. 

3. Dünya savaşı kapıda 

üçüncü kehanet konusunda çok önemli bir ayrıntıya da değinen Yazar Bayzan, Protestanlara ve Yeni Hıristiyan Akımlarğa göre Mesihği göndermesi için Tanrığyı harekete geçirmek gerektiğini ve bu inanca göre bunun yolunun, üçüncü Kehanetğin Tanrığya bırakılmayıp insan eliyle gerçekleştirilmesi olduğunu kaydetti. Bayzan, "Bu aşamadan sonra artık bir inanç ve kehanet ile değil dinsel- politik bir proje ile karşı karşıyayız demektir. Bu iki koşulun gerçekleş(tiril)mesinin büyük çaplı bir savaşın hatta III. Dünya Savaşığnın çıkması demek olduğunu anlamak için ortalama bir zeka yeter" dedi. 

Hıristiyan Siyonizmini CIA ve Pentagon yaygınlaştırdı 

Hıristiyan literatüründe "Hıristiyan Siyonizmi" olarak tanımlanan inancın Yahudi Siyonizmini sonuna kadar desteklemeyi öngördüğünü kaydeden Bayzan, "ürneğin Başkan Bush tarafından Uluslararası Din üzgürlüğü Komisyonuğna atanan Güneyli Baptist Kongresi liderlerinden Richard Land, Evanjeliklerin İsrailğe verdiği desteği şöyle açıklıyor: ğEvanjeliklerin desteği, Vadedilen Topraklarğla izah edilebilir. İncilğe göre Allah, bu toprakları ebediyen Yahudilere vereceğini vaadetti. Onlara göre Allah Yahudileri kutsayanları kutsayacak, lanetleyenleri de lanetleyecek. Burada dikkate değer bir başka nokta Hıristiyan Siyonizmiğnin Amerikağda yaygınlaşmasında CIA ve Pentagonğun aktif rol aldığı iddialarıdır." ifadelerine yer verdi. 

Jane Lampmanğdan ilginç tesbitler 

Araştırmacı- Gazeteci Ali Rıza Bayzan yazısında "The Christian Science Monitor" yazarlarından Jane Lampmanğa ait bir iddiayı da hatırlattı. Oldukça önemli tespitlerin yer aldığı Lampmanğın yazısında şu ifadelere yer veriliyordu: "1948ğde İsrailğin yaratılması ve İsrailğin bütün Kudüsğü, Batı şeria ve Gazze şeridiğni işgal ettiği 1967ğdeki Yedi Gün Savaşı, Kıyamet öncecileri son günlerin başladığına inanmaya sevk etti. şikagoğdaki North Park üniversitesiğnde Din ve Ortadoğu üalışmaları Profesörü olan Donald Wagner, 1970ğlerde en çok satanlar arasında yer alan Bay Lindseyğin kitabının Kıyamet önceci öğretileri milyonlarca Amerikalı nezdinde popüler hale getirdiğini ve tam merkeze de İsrailği yerleştirdiğini söyledi. Bay Wagner, Bay Lindseyğin bir danışma işi başlattığını, Pentagon, CIA, İsrailli generaller ve Amerikan Kongresiğyle toplantılar yaptığını söyledi." 

Ulusal güvenlik sorunu oluşturuyorlar 

Yazar, eldeki veriler değerlendirildiğinde Mesihci ve Kıyametçi Akımların faaliyetlerini, dünya egemenliği inancı/arzusu bağlamında değerlendirmek gerektiğini belirterek buna göre Mesihci ve Kıyametçi Akımların faaliyetlerinin doğrudan bir ğUluslararası Politik Meseleğ  olduğunu ve bu bağlamda Mesihci ve Kıyametçi akımların faaliyetlerinin, muhatap olan ülkeler açısından bir Ulusal Güvenlik Sorunu oluşturduğunun altını çizdi.*  

KAYNAK MİLLİ GAZETE

----------

